# how does egg sharing work



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi 
Please can anyone give me a little help with this, plenty of times I've seen advertised in papers about free IVF treatment for women who donate there eggs, at present I am just going to be starting my 3rd cycle of treatment on the NHS I have had 1 fresh transfer successful and had my 2nd cycle just before Xmas using a frozen embryo this didn't work, obviously after this cycle I have no more attempts on the NHS, wouldn't be able to afford to go private and also if could  I would like to help another couple have the pleasure of having a baby. Any info on this would be great.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

This should help you x


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi 

Thanks for that just had a look thats great, another question sorry about this how do you go about getting information on doing this if you know.  Also do you know does it matter the fact I've had IVF already and are still going through it.  I have requested a brochure from Care in Manchester hope this helps. 

Thanks again 
Sharon  xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi sharon im with CARE NOTTINGHAM and im also starting IVF/ES i will warn you that you dont get it free. With my CARE clinic and i think its the same with them all you have to pay a fee of £500 to them and £104 **** fee. Also if you need ICSI is an extra £850. The best thing to do is to ring them and see if you can get an appointment with the egg share coordinator who will explian everything in full to you and the cost too. Hope this helps  

Luv sally x x


----------



## sharon34 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Sally

Thanks for that, thats great I had an idea you would have to pay something, I looked into going private but would not be able to afford that, plus with this I would be hopefully be helping someone else forefill there dream. Any info is great.
Thanks Love
Sharon xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Sharon - just thought I would provide some links that may be useful to you:

You can search for clinics in your area that provide egg share by using the advanced search on the HFEA website - http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Default.aspx?searchtype=advanced many have links to their own websites from there.

There are some other sources of info that you may find useful as well:

There is a section on the HFEA website for donors that has an FAQ section which you may find useful to read through : http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xchg/SID-3F57D79B-7BFDAF9D/hfea/hs.xsl/271.html

They also have a leaflet that might be of help: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/cps/rde/xbcr/SID-3F57D79B-C1906248/hfea/2006-11-08_What_you_need_to_know_about_donating_sperm_eggs_or_embryos.pdf

There is also a lot of info on the National Gamete Donation Trust Website: http://www.ngdt.co.uk/welcome-ngdt

Hope that's of use!

Lou
X

/links


----------

